# 2012 fall/winter seed catalog



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Got mt first fall/winter seed catalog ...  I'm sure the others will not be long in making their way to my mail box.

Is it that time already??? Guess so ... In July I plant beets, broccoli, carrots and kale for fall. (Dang, time flies when you are having fun. )

Oops, forgot the peas ...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I know it's funny isn't it. I think I'm supposed to be planting the fall garden (which is actually a second harvest of the first garden) and getting the winter crops started. We haven't even finished the first harvest yet. Whew!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still enjoying the spring 2012 seed catalogues, haven’t received any fall ones yet. I don’t plant fall crops until late August and continue through September. We still have to go through the deadly July and August weather that can scald tomato plants here.

I forget where the thread was about blackberries but the pup and I just got the first ones last weekend. Only the center one was ready but looks like an average crop this year. Should be ready in a few weeks. Seems really late but with my memory it might not be. The pup caught on real fast but liked the red ones just as much. Looks like a year of no stooping for berried for me.


----------

